# Holy Shmolly!! My Nemesis Is Here!!!



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I will be able to pick it up tomorrow according to the delivery notice, pics should show up IN THIS THREAD tomorrow at around 5PM EST. Expect a new blog post at around this time only explaining how the whole thing went down.

All I'm missing now is to have the Tuned Z1, and I'll have my bike ready to ride!!!!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I will be able to pick it up tomorrow according to the delivery notice, pics should show up IN THIS THREAD tomorrow at around 5PM EST. Expect a new blog post at around this time only explaining how the whole thing went down.
> 
> All I'm missing now is to have the Tuned Z1, and I'll have my bike ready to ride!!!!


What huh ?? 
Was the notice in your mailbox the whole time :madman:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

new nemesis, *I* can't wait


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn dude, I'll be waiting for pics


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> What huh ??
> Was the notice in your mailbox the whole time :madman:


According to the notice, it was in the mailbox since 10:20AM on the 31st, and I have been able to pick the bike up not 2 minutes walk from my house since the 1st at 1PM.

Bummer isn't it?

The post office opens at 8AM only today, and I'll be in school by then. I'll have to pick it up when I get back. This'll be a looooong day.:madman:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> According to the notice, it was in the mailbox since 10:20AM on the 31st, and I have been able to pick the bike up not 2 minutes walk from my house since the 1st at 1PM.
> 
> Bummer isn't it?
> 
> The post office opens at 8AM only today, and I'll be in school by then. I'll have to pick it up when I get back. This'll be a looooong day.:madman:


WHAT  Fire up the Dog Sled and go get that thing !!!:thumbsup:

NOTE: it's 4:03 PST and I'm UP and about to drive Fiddy Riders new Nem-Pro DeathMobile to powdercoat !!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> WHAT  Fire up the Dog Sled and go get that thing !!!:thumbsup:
> 
> NOTE: it's 4:03 PST and I'm UP and about to drive Fiddy Riders new Nem-Pro DeathMobile to powdercoat !!!


I would, but I've got 7 hours of classes today. I have a feeling they will be painstakingly slow.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

woohooo my nemesis IS(nt) oh well, i have a comp on th 18th though so...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i know you are excited, but a tenth thread about a bike you don't even have yet? c'mon bro....

hey brad, PM me, i'm gonna need you to mod my frame soon. i'll make a special trip up for it....


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> NOTE: it's 4:03 PST and I'm UP and about to drive Fiddy Riders new Nem-Pro DeathMobile to powdercoat !!!


brads lunatic traffic beating tactics, next up: hovercar!  i bet your stoked snaky, ive been waiting too and its loooooong hours


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here are the pics.

The box









Woot!









Who said bike builder's can't make good packaging guys as well?

















The bike as it just came out of the box









Lotsa goodies!!









_Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?_









This was just to give me a general idea of the stance the bike will have once built up. This doesn't reflect the build in any way. The only thing that will remain from this pic is the front hub and rear rim.









I hope you enjoyed it!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

wow... just wow


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

sickness...the silver lettering lays nice on the black frame. have fun!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mrbray101 said:


> sickness...the silver lettering lays nice on the black frame. have fun!


Thanks for the comments. I have a blog post up as well telling the whole story from start to finish.

All I'm missing now is a Tuned Z1 and I'm set.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Here are the pics.
> 
> _Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?_
> 
> ...


mm... eeeeehhhh..... just another

BADASS RIDE! man, what is it with this forum bringin' the HEAT lately? I'm sweatin' here...
Nice stance snaky, just makes ya' wanna get up ta get down! I got ants in ma' pants and I need ta' dance!!!!
and I like the new heat treatment facility, stress relieving there. haha.

but seriously, you're gonna strip that front wheel just for the hub??? not worth it IMO. With that S-type on there (seems to be a hot rim right now for resale) I'd try to sell it complete, then build up, or buy a new complete front using some of that money back.... It's not gonna save you much money at all to cut down a mid grade wheel, then pay someone to lace up a new $60 rim to the hub.... and I think selling it as a complete 20mm front will bring you more bucks than just an s-type alone... Also, Formula isn't that cheap... they have a pretty cool Carbon tube 20mm front hub and some solid rear offerings now too it appears... anyway, your choice... 
and if you're only waiting on the tuned Z1, why not build'er up now and just run the DJ3? or is it some sort of purity thing? haha...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

very nice...very very nice

now get that thing in the air, snap some pics and make it 11 threads!


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

That is beautiful. :eekster: Have you posted the full build specs yet?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

colourclassic said:


> That is beautiful. :eekster: Have you posted the full build specs yet?


Here it is to answer you!

_*The build*_

_Frame_: Nemesis Project, Secret Agent 26'', 22.30'' TT, brushed aluminum stickers
_Fork_: Custom one-off '06 Tuned Z1 Sport
_Headset_: Chris King NoThreadSet in red
_Rims_: Atomlab Pimps, red torque nipples
_Spokes_: DT Swiss 14/15/14G
_Front hub_: Axiom Sealed cartridge bearings
_Rear hub_: Atomlab Aircorp singlespeed 12T driver(or DMR's new singlespeed hub, don't know yet)
_Bottom Bracket_: ? Whatever the shop installed on warranty when I broke mine, who cares, it still works.
_Stem_: Truvativ Hussfelt(soon to be Nemesis Project)
_Grips_: Snafu Red, or Oury Red
_Bars_: Titec El Norte cut down to 25''(soon to be Nemesis Project steel bar)
_Chain_: KHE Half-link chain(hollow pins if budget permits)
_Tires_: DMR moto RT 2.2
_Pedals_: Snafu Red
_Seat_: Shadow Crow
_Seatpost_: Thomson Masterpiece
_Seat Collar_: Easton, black
_Brake_: Avid Juicy 5, possible upgrade to red goodridge lines
_Cranks_: Some random 3-piece cranks by axiom
_Sprocket_: e.13 26T sprocket, but currently eyeing up tree and snafu offerings


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> very nice...very very nice
> 
> now get that thing in the air, snap some pics and make it 11 threads!


I wish. Way too much snow right now. I won't be able to ride 'till early may, and the 4x track won't open 'till the 23rd of june. I'll be sure to put in some shovel time to help though.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

cant wait to see that all together! so ... what r u doin with that 2006 zocchi DJ fork!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

lookin good bradah, lets hope global warming does its job quickly


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> cant wait to see that all together! so ... what r u doin with that 2006 zocchi DJ fork!?!?!?!?!?


It's the fork off my norco. A friend is supposed to be buying it from me soon. And f0ggy, thanks for the comment!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> lookin good bradah, lets hope global warming does its job quickly


YES I plan to be relaxin with my stunner shades on at SleeeezzZOtter with my crew chilling , you best be there Foggy were BBQin behind the booth !!

IAN your bike looks amazing !!!
Still cant believe this was the first gloss black bike we have ever done !


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

sweet. so, in the second picture, where it said, "bicycle for sponsored rider." is that for real!?!?!? or was that a joke? like r u seriously sponsored?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> sweet. so, in the second picture, where it said, "bicycle for sponsored rider." is that for real!?!?!? or was that a joke? like r u seriously sponsored?


You cant see the entire line but it says GIFT / bike for sponsored rider .
We did this to screw the tax man , so Ian didn't have to pay the 20% import duty into canada for bikes not made there .

Anyway you look at it Ian has been a rad customer and has actedthe way any sponsor would expect their potential riders to act .
Always supportive , always represents the brand in a good manor , answers questions informatively , rarely to never uses abbreviations or bad/cus words in threads , generally a really nice kid and a very patient customer . 
It was a great experience being able to build Ian a bike :thumbsup: 
I wish all customers were more like him


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

oh dear god do I want one of those frames. And oh dear god to I want one of the forks Snaky's getting. Too bad I've no real money to get anything done really, and too bad I have no idea where to look for a job.

brad, I know I've been a nuisance to the extreme limits of nuisance, but I can assure you when I want a brand new DJ/Urban frame, I will contact you, and I will have the money in my hand when I do so.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice, looks good!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> You cant see the entire line but it says GIFT / bike for sponsored rider .
> We did this to screw the tax man , so Ian didn't have to pay the 20% import duty into canada for bikes not made there .
> 
> Anyway you look at it Ian has been a rad customer and has actedthe way any sponsor would expect their potential riders to act .
> ...


I call it "volontary sponsorship". I act just like it, I'm not getting paid at all but I enjoy every moment of it more than any money.

So yes, I consider myself sponsored, take it as you will. My bet is that you feel the same way Brad.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

neato! spifffy


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Wow. That's all I've got to say.


Thanks XSL. This is very much appreciated, especially coming from you.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

savage. and yes, do get a tree over an e13 sprocket.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh man this is a sweet ride! :thumbsup: 

I saw the "building" part in Nemesis Project's Blog, pretty interesting.

And erm, does anybody know why their site is down? And where can I get more info about that sweet tuned Z1?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Oh man this is a sweet ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw the "building" part in Nemesis Project's Blog, pretty interesting.
> 
> And erm, does anybody know why their site is down? And where can I get more info about that sweet tuned Z1?


The website was hacked by a bunch of losers who also attacked the rogue mtb apparel site.

As far as the Z1's go, they are $500 including shipping, can come in 100, 80, 65mm, or lower on special request. The mod consists of polishing of all internal moving parts, oil change, longer negative spring, a few titanium bits here and there and voilà!

email brad at nemesisproject dot com for info. Evil4bc on the forums if you like PMs better.

Edit: There's a big order coming up so now's the time to order!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Oh man this is a sweet ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw the "building" part in Nemesis Project's Blog, pretty interesting.
> 
> And erm, does anybody know why their site is down? And where can I get more info about that sweet tuned Z1?


I got one, I have to say it feels butterly smooth, havent gotten it put on my nemesis thats comming, but just feeling it, its definately an improvement, and remember to support tha small awesome companies.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

im way stoked for you snaky, i know how long you've been waiting and i have no idea how you did! crazy patients is all i gotta say, but looks like it was worth it. :cornut:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

all of those bikes are soooo beatiful. ths gloss looks really nice, so brad ur going to be at Otter? is there going to be a nemesis tent, cus i got to try one(erik wont let me ride his  . if he keeps it  )


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

paintballeerXC said:


> all of those bikes are soooo beatiful. ths gloss looks really nice, so brad ur going to be at Otter? is there going to be a nemesis tent, cus i got to try one(erik wont let me ride his  . if he even gets it )


shhhh joking joking, and its Eric


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> shhhh joking joking, and its Eric


sorry my other friend is an erik and i just type it automatic, and u dont joke around about a nemesis :nono:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> sorry my other friend is an erik and i just type it automatic, and u dont joke around about a nemesis :nono:


Just general info: I used the old method of weighing myself with and without the bike and I came up on a figure of 5.5lbs. My balance only goes up in ½lbs increments, so it's lower than that.

Impressive for a steel frame I must say.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> The website was hacked by a bunch of losers who also attacked the rogue mtb apparel site.
> 
> As far as the Z1's go, they are $500 including shipping, can come in 100, 80, 65mm, or lower on special request. The mod consists of polishing of all internal moving parts, oil change, longer negative spring, a few titanium bits here and there and voilà!
> 
> ...


Thanks man, it looks like a really good offer and $500? That's cool! I expected more. They all come from the 2006 Marzocchi Z1 Sport? I heard many good things about that fork and the only problem is that I'm... eh ...European. :madman: So this fact kinda screws this up. :sad:

P.S.: Does some1 in the USA want to adopt me?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

sso when do you think you'll be getting that fork?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> sorry my other friend is an erik and i just type it automatic, and u dont joke around about a nemesis :nono:


YUP there will be a Nemesis Project tent at the SleezOtter we will have demo bikes on hand , new frames , new parts , t shirts , possibly scantly clad ladies , new stems , the entire team in attendance and we urge ALL Nemesis Project owners to show up in full force to show the rest of the biking comunity how bad ass our bikes really are .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> YUP there will be a Nemesis Project tent at the SleezOtter we will have demo bikes on hand , new frames , new parts , t shirts , possibly scantly clad ladies , new stems , the entire team in attendance and we urge ALL Nemesis Project owners to show up in full force to show the rest of the biking comunity how bad ass our bikes really are .


When is it? I'll come for the BBQ!

If I can make it I definitely will.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> When is it? I'll come for the BBQ!
> 
> If I can make it I definitely will.


Ian you live in eastern Canada if you make it out those this race the Nemesis Project owners BBQ will be epic !!

The race is in Monterey Ca SeaOtter classic , problem is it's going to be a mud fest this year as it's 65 degrees right now at my house here in sac  
The west Coast is going to get the worlds latest winter or completely non at all this year .

If it's any indication the ground hog didn't see his shadow yesterday and so if the farmers almanac is correct it's going to be a non existent winter this year .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ian you live in eastern Canada if you make it out those this race the Nemesis Project owners BBQ will be epic !!
> 
> The race is in Monterey Ca SeaOtter classic , problem going to be a mud fest this year as it's 65 degrees right now at my house here in sac
> The west Coast is going to get the worlds latest winter or completely non at all this year .
> ...


I'm coming your way this summer if I can't make it at sea otter, you know that. You have things to show me!

And ontario, if all goes well, I should be receive the fork in two weeks, and the build should be completed in about 3 to 4 weeks at most.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I'm coming your way this summer if I can't make it at sea otter, you know that. You have things to show me!
> 
> And ontario, if all goes well, I should be receive the fork in two weeks, and the build should be completed in about 3 to 4 weeks at most.


Were just haveing a owners get together and BBQ at SeaOtter , 
to let a little secret out of the bag were going to be planning a full week long NEM-Pro fest sometime around July or August when we move into the new factory . This is when we will debut the new 08 product and have demo's and test's of all the new bikes along with trips to Tahoe and D ville and possibly Yosmite and all skateparks in between :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Were just haveing a owners get together and BBQ at SeaOtter ,
> to let a little secret out of the bag were going to be planning a full week long NEM-Pro fest sometime around July or August when we move into the new factory . This is when we will debut the new 08 product and have demo's and test's of all the new bikes along with trips to Tahoe and D ville and possibly Yosmite and all skateparks in between :thumbsup:


I'm most definitely in then.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

what travel are you getting for the fork? And is there any special features you got for it? (like grind guards or ne thing)?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cummings said:


> what travel are you getting for the fork? And is there any special features you got for it? (like grind guards or ne thing)?


No grind guards, I just don't grind haha! I think Brad will decide if he wants to go into detail about the frankenfork he's making me.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

cummings said:


> what travel are you getting for the fork? And is there any special features you got for it? (like grind guards or ne thing)?


It's going to be a standard 65mm tuned fork for descriptive purposes .

Just to mess with you kids I was going to post this , totally NOT true but funny if you believe it .
{ NOT true ment as joke }" it's going to have a barmetric pressure valve ajsutable by mini computer controled G.P.S to give Ian the best damping possible at any point on the planet he's currently rideing.
The fork will self-ajsut to alltitude , exterioir barmetric pressure and temprture all via a internal computer controlled G.P.S.
This is the new Nemesis Project "world valve "


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> { NOT true ment as joke }" it's going to have a barmetric pressure valve ajsutable by mini computer controled G.P.S to give Ian the best damping possible at any point on the planet he's currently rideing.
> The fork will self-ajsut to alltitude , exterioir barmetric pressure and temprture all via a internal computer controlled G.P.S.
> This is the new Nemesis Project "world valve "


can i have one :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> can i have one :thumbsup:


That'd actually be cool to have. It will never exist though.

Oh and Brad, since the website is dead I can't go check, but what are the axle to crown heights for each model(100, 80, 65mm)?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> it's going to have a barmetric pressure valve ajsutable by mini computer controled G.P.S to give Ian the best damping possible at any point on the planet he's currently rideing.
> The fork will self-ajsut to alltitude , exterioir barmetric pressure and temprture all via a internal computer controlled G.P.S.
> This is the new Nemesis Project "world valve "


hahaha, nice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> hahaha, nice.


I thought you were going to spit us a rhyme about GPS'. Oh well!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn that looks nice.... i remember when i first got my frame... haha i still have the pics somewhere.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Post 'em up man! I'd love to see it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Post 'em up man! I'd love to see it.


don't you remember when he was postin' his up left and right everyweek a couple of years ago? blue one...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> don't you remember when he was postin' his up left and right everyweek a couple of years ago? blue one...


Oh the memories  Thoes were the good ole days , I loved the JJbsoxB era of mtbr :skep: to bad he has moved on to better things ..... like Hallie Berry daughter :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ahahahaha nice


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

j-dogg, PLEASE ANSWER MY PM, if you don't mind . . . If I really like what I see, you'll probably be a hundred some bucks richer in about two weeks.

Snaky, can't wait to see the full build.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> j-dogg, PLEASE ANSWER MY PM, if you don't mind . . . If I really like what I see, you'll probably be a hundred some bucks richer in about two weeks.
> 
> Snaky, can't wait to see the full build.


Me neither man. All my parts are sitting at the LBS ready for me to pick them up, but it's pointless to do it now(except for cluttering my room even more) without a fork to build up a full bike.

I'm still waiting on news from Brad on how that is going.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

New Frame:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=148635

Ohhh the drama haha

First Build: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=151849

i went through a couple builds (one of them: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=158557) , then got to this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174331

haha i spen waay too much time finding all that **** lol


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn those are sweet builds. I like the last one the best by far :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dude i thought i shot you a pm, i dunno. ill try again. as for the bike, next chapter is ians agonizing wait until spring to ride


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Damn those are sweet builds. I like the last one the best by far :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> dude i thought i shot you a pm, i dunno. ill try again. as for the bike, next chapter is ians agonizing wait until spring to ride


Agonizing is *the* word.


----------

